# Smash Bros Fantasy Roster



## Project_X (Nov 24, 2008)

Be serious people. I am submitting some characters to the Chairman of <Company Name>.


List who you would like to make an appearance in the next Super Smash Brothers (probably "Revolution" since that was Brawl's original name) and why you want them to be there. Also, a stage and BGM would be nice.

Personally, I want:

Spyro and Cynder (The Legend of Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon)  
Stage: Catacombs
BGM: Catacomb BGM, Cynder's Fortress BGM, or Convexity BGM

Grey/Model A (Megaman ZX: Advent)
Stage: Mysterious Lab Area 1
BGM: Mysterious Lab Area 1 or 2

Ashe/Model A (Model ZX: Advent)
Stage: Flying Pirates (Intro Stage)
BGM: Train BGM or Flying Pirates

My command list for the four above: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1727158/
(Trying to get into the gaming industry. =3)


----------



## X (Nov 24, 2008)

dark samus. [metroid]

gardevoir (replace lucario) [pokemon]

koopa. [mario]

Ryu Hayabusa [ninja gaiden]

Ryu [street fighter]

and maybe sasuke from naruto XD (nevermind)

those would be my picks.

 im not sure about stages though.*

[] = series.
() = notes.


*


----------



## Project_X (Nov 24, 2008)

Man....Dark Samus would be a beast. >.<


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 24, 2008)

I think I'd be pretty cool in SSBB.
I'd like to see a character creator in there, but that's dreaming to a ridiculous level.
That's like... Peter Molyneux optimism.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 24, 2008)

Megaman (Megaman Legends):
Weapons:
 

Mega-Buster
Drill arm
Splash mine
Stages: 
 

Random dig site. Random reaverbots will appear and attack then disappear.
Airship. Servbots will steal items from the stage.
Alternate costumes:
 

Classic megaman
X
Megaman, Hub (Battle network series)
 Zero (Megaman Zero):
Weapons:
 

Z Saber
Cyber elf (Flies around Zero firing small shots at enemies while acting like a shield)
Shield Boomerang.
Stages:
 

Resistance camp
Runaway Train (The players must continue to move to the front of the train as each car attached break loose)
Alternate costumes:
 

Zero (Megaman X series)
ZX form
Protoman (For all the battle network fanboys)
Mii:
Weapons:
 

Boxing gloves
Darts
(Basically Peach's Bat/Golf club/Tennis racket)
Stages:
None needed

Alternate costumes:
None needed


----------



## Volray (Nov 24, 2008)

What new characters do I want to see in the next Smash Bros.? Let's see:
King K. Rool (Donkey Kong)
  Ridley (Metroid)
New PokÃ©mon to represent the latest generation at the gameâ€™s release
  Samurai Goroh (F-Zero)
  Newest Fire Emblem main character when the next Smash Bros. is released
Isaac (Golden Sun)
  Alex Roivas (Eternal Darkness)
  Little Mac (Punch-Out!!)
  Jill (Drill Dozer)
  Star of Sin & Punishment 2
  Mega Man (Third Party)

Too lazy to think up stages.

I tried to keep it somewhat realistic. Though the only character I wanted that I left out for the sake of being realistic is an Advance Wars character. I guess if they went with anyone it would be Will from Days of Ruin, but I just honestly don't see how an AW character would work in this game. I've tried thinking up different scenarios myself, but they were all...stupid.

Well, whatever, there's my list.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 24, 2008)

Volray said:


> What new characters do I want to see in the next Smash Bros.? Let's see:
> King K. Rool (Donkey Kong)
> Ridley (Metroid)
> New PokÃ©mon to represent the latest generation at the gameâ€™s release
> ...


Isaac! Too bad they made him into an assist trophy...


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 24, 2008)

No. Revolution was the Wii's Code Name...

Anyways, my mascot would be a welcome addition (especially with his unique power).

Characters:
Tom Nook
Cloud Strife (He was in Chain Of Memories on GBA)
Monkey D. Luffy (If he were a game character...)
Banjo (If Microsoft would allow it...)
Captain Rainbow
Donbe and Hikari (Shin Onigashima)
Takamaru (Nazo No Murasamejo)
Miles "Tails" Prower (For Balance)

Just to name a few.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 24, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> sasuke from naruto XD



NO NO and NO!

Oh, and did I mention NO?

Seriously, anyone from that series, just not him.

If we want anime characters in Brawl, at least go Ichigo.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 24, 2008)

Magikian said:


> NO NO and NO!
> 
> Oh, and did I mention NO?
> 
> ...


I want to avoid characters that stared off in animes. I would rather have people who have started in other games.


----------



## Project_X (Nov 24, 2008)

Magikian said:


> NO NO and NO!
> 
> Oh, and did I mention NO?
> 
> ...


I can't stand Sasuke. Too gloomy and obsessive.
And you choose the Strawberry Gaurdian, huh? XD
I, personaly, don't t ink anime characters have a place in SB. Waaaay to akward. Snake was akwards but anime is overboard in my opinion. x3


----------



## X (Nov 24, 2008)

Magikian said:


> NO NO and NO!
> 
> Oh, and did I mention NO?
> 
> ...



what about zabuza? he would probably replace ike. (as far as "that dude with the giant sword" goes >_>)


----------



## Magikian (Nov 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I want to avoid characters that stared off in animes. I would rather have people who have started in other games.



Exaxtly why I said 'If we want anime characters'.

I can't really think of a character I'd like to see in there... Although Johnny Gat (from Saints Row) would be a pretty awesome assist trophy.



half-witted fur said:


> what about zabuza? he would probably replace ike. (as far as "that dude with the giant sword" goes >_>)



Yeah, but he wouldn't really have a Final Smash... Someone like Itachi or Kakashi or even Naruto (as much as I don't like him), because I can easily think of a Final Smash for each character.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote and Curly Brace-Cave Story on the Wii


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 25, 2008)

Character: Simon Belmont (Castlevania)
Stage: Dracula's Castle

How about some of the Koopalings?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2008)

Coco Puffs Monkey and Cookie Crisp Wolf!

And that Kellogs rooster while you're at it!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 25, 2008)

-Daisy
-Toad
-Soren
-Rosalina
-Boo, would be awesome

[list will be continued]


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 25, 2008)

Isaac (Golden Sun)

Stage: Venus Light-house (the one that crumbles, so you get a unstable stage like the Fire Emblem one now)


(probably won't happen, but I'll say it anyway)
Prince Laharl  (Disgaea)
Etna  (same)  --reason (pin-point prinny bombing, need I say more?)
Flonne  (same)  --alt costume (fallen angel Flonne, Space monster Flonne)

Stage:  Laharl's castle
BGM: Laharl's hymn, Running fire, White Tiger, (I'm going to stop, but there are some good songs)



Lloyd  (Tales of Symphonia)

Stage: Tower of Salvation, Tower of Salvation ruins


Soma Cruz (Castlevania)

Stage: Dracula's Throne Room

(I'll take a Belmont too, but come on, Soma _is_ Dracula in a way)


I do want a more furry friendly character, but I'm not sure I want them too much since other people will be beating them up...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Lloyd (Tales of Symphonia)
> 
> Stage: Tower of Salvation, Tower of Salvation ruins


 No, Just no.


Soren Tylus said:


> Soma Cruz (Castlevania)
> 
> Stage: Dracula's Throne Room
> 
> (I'll take a Belmont too, but come on, Soma _is_ Dracula in a way)


 I hate Cruz. :X


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2008)

You know what I find funny - creator doesn't want anime yet at the same time wants non-Nintendo characters.


----------



## X (Nov 25, 2008)

i have a couple more i just thought of.

knuckles (if they could get him) [sonic team] i personally would have chosen him over sonic, because he actually has a fighting ability in the games.

some of the koopas, (iggy and the like.)

Leon Kennedy [resident evil]

sorry, still no stages.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 25, 2008)

...Why has no one suggested Geno?


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 25, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> ...Why has no one suggested Geno?



Mentioned in my previous thread... >.>


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 25, 2008)

Ooooh.

Yeah, didnt see that. Sorry.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 25, 2008)

Tetris blocks
Q*bert
That Jumping Flash rabbit thing...


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 25, 2008)

Glover anyone?


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 25, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Glover anyone?


only if one of his attacks is a Pimp Slap


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh gawd Glover.

THE MEMORIES D:


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 25, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> only if one of his attacks is a Pimp Slap to a big ass Bowling Ball



Fix'd. :twisted:


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Nov 26, 2008)

let's see... ... ...

Plusle and Minun [Pokemon]
Zhuge Liang [Dynasty Warriors/Romance of the Three Kingdoms/One of the Kessen games I think]
Miles 'Tails' Prower [Sonic]
Team Rocket [Pokemon] (that is, Jessie, James, and Meowth. Or at least just Jessie and James)
Char Aznable [Mobile Suit Gundam]
Giovanni and maybe Persian [Pokemon]
KOS-MOS and maybe Shion [Xenosaga]
Any character from Tenchi Muyo!, but preferrably Washu [Tenchi Muyo!]
Mew [Pokeon]

..that's all I can think of right now..
I added realistically, as I've heard Nintendo say they'd only add characters who have had games on Nintendo consoles

Plusle and Minun, Team Rocket, Giovanni and possibly Persian, and Mew have all been in pokemon games
Zhuge Liang has been in the Romance of the Three Kingdoms games
Miles, well, just because Sonic is in there and the two are practically inseparable
Char Aznable has been in MSG games, which have been on Nintendo consoles before at one point or another (I'm pretty sure)
KOS-MOS and Shion have been in Xenosaga I and II for the DS
And, the characters from Tenchi Muyo! have been featured in the Tenchi Muyo! RPG


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 26, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> let's see... ... ...
> 
> Plusle and Minun [Pokemon]
> Zhuge Liang [Dynasty Warriors/Romance of the Three Kingdoms/One of the Kessen games I think]
> ...


Im sorry -__- 

Im tired of all the pokemon. They need to just make a pokemon fighter game. All 300-something whatever, just have the same fighting style as SSBB.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2008)

He could say the same for you.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

anyone from PSO (would be difficult since you make your own char.)
someone from the Fire Emblem games that were released in ENGLISH!!!
more of the starfox char.s
it would be awesome to have Vader, but Soul Calibur 4 kinda took him...
if were talking anime char.s how 'bout JTHM? (Johnny the Homicidal Maniac[yes that is a real char.])
Gir form Invader Zim would be HILARIOUS (even as an assist trophy) ["i had a sandwich in my head..."]
Issac or Felix from Golden Sun would be cool
i think Knuckles would be MUCH better than Sonic...
Master Chief would kick ass but i doubt that Nintendo could get the rights from Microsoft...
Nightmare from Soul Calibur (or Cervantes... he was cool)
Prince of Persia? 
thats all i can think of right now...


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 27, 2008)

Adol Christin (Ys series)

They should make Stafy playable, with Stapy as an alternate skin. They should make either Kyorosuke or Materu as an assist trophy too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2008)

Stan Aileron (ToD)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im sorry -__-
> 
> Im tired of all the pokemon. They need to just make a pokemon fighter game. All 300-something whatever, just have the same fighting style as SSBB.


this

it has enough Pokemon characters


----------



## X (Nov 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im sorry -__-
> 
> Im tired of all the pokemon. They need to just make a pokemon fighter game. All 300-something whatever, just have the same fighting style as SSBB.



yes they should. it would solve a lot of things.


----------



## Project_X (Nov 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, Just no.



Why not? Lloyd was awesome in Soul Calibur: Legends...


----------



## X (Nov 27, 2008)

they should have an online character creator in the next melee, and then some system so you could download them to your wii.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2008)

Lloyd is a dumbfuck. Nuff said.


----------



## Project_X (Nov 28, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> let's see... ... ...
> 
> Plusle and Minun [Pokemon]
> Zhuge Liang [Dynasty Warriors/Romance of the Three Kingdoms/One of the Kessen games I think]
> ...



Man, you picked people from all four corners of the universe! x3


----------



## Lukar (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, all of the characters thus far, plus...

- Krystal (Star Fox series)
- Amaterasu (Okami)
- Lloyd Irving (Tales of Symphonia)
- Kratos Aurion (Tales of Symphonia)
- Cress Albane (Tales of Phantasia)
- Emil Castagnier (Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World)
- Miles "Tails" Prower (Sonic the Hedgehog series)
- Old Snake (Medal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots)
- Solar Boy Django (Boktai series) (Aaron, Lucien, and Dark Boy Sabata = Alt. outfits)
- Fang (Sonic the Hedgehog series)
- Isaac (Golden Sun series) (Felix = Alt. outfit)



Perverted Impact said:


> Lloyd is a dumbfuck. Nuff said.



*Gasp* YOU TAKE THAT BACK. Lloyd is my favorite Tales character.

... Okay, not really; that spot's been taken by Luke fon Fabre fore quite some time. <3


----------



## Lukar (Nov 28, 2008)

(Uh... Oops. I accidentally double-posted. ^^' See above post.)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 28, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lloyd is a dumbfuck. Nuff said.


What what what?! Lloyd Irving is awesome.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 28, 2008)

Silibus said:


> What what what?! Lloyd Irving is awesome.



Yush.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 29, 2008)

Lukar said:


> - Kratos Aurion (Tales of Symphonia)


No.


Lukar said:


> - Cress Albane (Tales of Phantasia)


God no.


Lukar said:


> - Emil Castagnier (Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World)


My god no. 


Lukar said:


> - Miles "Tails" Prower (Sonic the Hedgehog series)


Oh my god no.


Lukar said:


> - Solar Boy Django (Boktai series) (Aaron, Lucien, and Dark Boy Sabata = Alt. outfits)


 Yes!


Lukar said:


> *Gasp* YOU TAKE THAT BACK. Lloyd is my favorite Tales character.
> 
> ... Okay, not really; that spot's been taken by Luke fon Fabre fore quite some time. <3


 No I will not take that back, Luke fails but he's better than Lloyd.


Silibus said:


> What what what?! Lloyd Irving is awesome.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMjjA6p727k
Vs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p94BbR2frbc&feature=related
ROW ROW FIGHT THE FIRE MAN!


----------



## KypDurron23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ghor or Rundas from Metroid Prime 3. (Dark Samus would be nice too.)

Zant from LoZTP mabe?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 29, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMjjA6p727k
> Vs.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p94BbR2frbc&feature=related
> ROW ROW FIGHT THE FIRE MAN!


The number of hits you take shows how long you have to take to kill an enemy. The guy in the second vid, either is really weak or likes to take his sweet time.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 29, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMjjA6p727k
> Vs.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p94BbR2frbc&feature=related
> ROW ROW FIGHT THE FIRE MAN!



Touche, but even if Stan is better than Lloyd, do you think Nintendo would let them have that many combos?

'Course, if it were Luke or Yuri, then I'd force them to.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 29, 2008)

Silibus said:


> The number of hits you take shows how long you have to take to kill an enemy. The guy in the second vid, either is really weak or likes to take his sweet time.


 He's not weak, 
Mode: Evil (The hardest)
Enemy:Gentlemen Hilda's hat (Tales of Rebirth)
And the goal of the video was to show how much combos you can pull off without use the same move.



Lukar said:


> Touche, but even if Stan is better than Lloyd, do you think Nintendo would let them have that many combos?


 No, They will most likely use Psx Stan.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 29, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> anyone from PSO (would be difficult since you make your own char.)


nah just rather have when do a color change its a class change and all the classes can use a Saber, handgun and magic there problem solved =3

HUmar-Down B, Resta XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 29, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> He's not weak,
> Mode: Evil (The hardest)
> Enemy:Gentlemen Hilda's hat (Tales of Rebirth)
> And the goal of the video was to show how much combos you can pull off without use the same move.


Wouldnt that depend on the person playing? Hell, I can press A all day to make a character look bad.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 29, 2008)

Stan has more Techs/spells/ougis/Hiougis than Lloyd. Also Stan's AI is a bit smarter than his anyways.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 29, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Stan has more Techs/spells/ougis/Hiougis than Lloyd. Also Stan's AI is a bit smarter than his anyways.


Care to provide a list? (This is out of curiosity and will prove you right)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 29, 2008)

Tech's
----------
é­”ç¥žå‰£/Majinken (Lv. 6)

é£›ç‡•é€£è„š/Hienrenkyaku (Lv. 10)

è£‚ç©ºæ–¬/Rekkuuzan (Lv. 12)

è™Žç‰™ç ´æ–¬/Kogahazan (Lv. 14)

çˆªç«œé€£ç‰™æ–¬/Souryuurengazan (Lv. 20)

é­”ç¥žå‰£ãƒ»ç¿”ç‰™/Majinken Shouga (Lv. 30)

é­”ç¥žåŒç ´æ–¬/Majin Souhazan (Lv. 36)

ç…å­æˆ¦å¼/Shishisenkou (Lv. 32)

çœŸç©ºè£‚æ–¬/Shinkuuretsuzan (Lv. 42)

é–ƒç©ºè£‚ç ´ || Senkuureppa (Lv. 65)
Ougi's
----------
çˆ†ç‚Žå‰£/Bakuenken (Lv. 7)

å± é¾é–ƒ/Toryuusen (Lv. 18)

ç¼å…‰æ‹³/Shakkouken (Lv. 22)

è’¼ç ´åˆƒ/Souhajin (Lv. 24)

ç´…è“®å‰£/Gurenken (Lv. 26)

æ–­ç©ºå‰£/Dankuuken (Lv. 28)

ç©ºç‰™æ˜‡ç«œè„š/Kuuga Shouryuukyaku (Lv. 34)

é–ƒå…‰è£‚ç ´ /Senkoureppa (Lv. 38)

é³³å‡°å¤©é§†/Ho'ou Tenku (Lv. 44)

é­”çŽ‹ç‚Žæ’ƒæ³¢ /Maou Engekiha (Lv. 49)

ç†±ç ´æ—‹é¢¨é™£/Neppa Senpuujin (Lv. 53)

ç…å¼çˆ†ç‚Žé™£/Shikou Bakuenjin (Lv. 60)

ç¿”å‡°çƒˆç«/Shou'ou Rekka (Lv. 99)

æ°·æœˆç¿”é–ƒ/Hyogetsu Shousen

çƒˆéœ‡å¤©è¡ /Resshin Tenshou

å‰›æ‹›æ¥/Goushourai

Spells
----------
ãƒ•ã‚¡ã‚¤ã‚¢ãƒœãƒ¼ãƒ«/Fireball (Automatic)

ã‚¤ãƒ©ãƒ—ã‚·ãƒ§ãƒ³/Eruption (Lv. 16)

ãƒ•ã‚¡ã‚¤ã‚¢ã‚¦ã‚©ãƒ¼ãƒ«/Fire Wall (Lv. 23)

ãƒ•ã‚¡ã‚¤ã‚¢ã‚¹ãƒˆãƒ¼ãƒ /Fire Storm (Lv. 29)

ãƒ•ã‚£ã‚¢ãƒ•ãƒ«ãƒ•ãƒ¬ã‚¢/Fearful Flare (Lv. 40)

ãƒ•ãƒ¬ã‚¢ãƒˆãƒ«ãƒãƒ¼ãƒ‰/Flare Tornado (Lv. 46)

ã‚¨ã‚¯ã‚¹ãƒ—ãƒ­ãƒ¼ãƒ‰/Explode (Lv. 57)

Aerial Spells 
---------------
ãƒ•ãƒ¬ã‚¤ãƒ ã‚·ãƒ¥ãƒ¼ãƒˆ/Flame Shooter

ãƒ–ãƒ¬ã‚¤ã‚ºãƒ“ãƒ¼ã‚¹ãƒˆ/Blaze Beast

ãƒ¬ã‚¤ã‚¸ãƒ³ã‚°ãƒ•ãƒ¬ã‚¢/Raging Flare

ãƒ´ã‚©ãƒ«ã‚«ãƒ‹ãƒƒã‚¯ãƒ¬ã‚¤ã‚¸/Volcanic Rage

Hiougi's
-----------------
çš‡çŽ‹å¤©ç¿”ç¿¼/Kou'ou Tenshouyoku (Lv. 1 BC)

ç·‹å‡°çµ¶ç‚Žè¡/Hi'ou Zetsuenshou (Aerial Lv. 1 BC)

æ®ºåŠ‡èˆžè’å‰£/Satsugeki Bukouken (Lv. 2 BC)

æ¥­é­”ç°ç‡¼å‰£/Gouma Kaijinken (Lv. 3 BC)

æ–¬ç©ºå¤©ç¿”å‰£/Zankuu Tenshouken (? BC)


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Tech's
> ----------
> é­”ç¥žå‰£/Majinken (Lv. 6)
> 
> ...



i think someone has too much free time...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol gamefaqs


----------

